# Dried Star Anise



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never used dried star anise. If you have please share what you used it for, how to best store it, and would it hold up in LTS buckets with bags and o2's? Thx!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry I can't help much... 

The only thing I ever used Dried Star Anise was for relieving coughs and asthma ... (In a tea)

I did not care for the taste... 

I keep it in a tin - the way I store all my herbs.

Again not much help ... but there you have it.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thx for your reply Andi. Still researching it's uses. I made a wonderful soap with star anise in it.


----------

